# How much to ship a horse to the US?



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2010)

Does anyone have a rough idea how much it costs to ship a horse to the US (via plane)? I've had someone very interested in one of my horses ask the question, but I don't want to start calling around all the shipping companies in case it is just a timewaster - I wondered if anyone had any ideas?


----------



## Firewell (11 June 2010)

I *think* from browsing the internet a while ago that its in the region of $10,000 but I would be interested if anyone knew for definite as I may move out to America at some point and don't want to go without ponio. It may cheaper though if there is a transporter taking out several horses in one go. I hope its cheaper!


----------



## Orangehorse (11 June 2010)

It isn't just the cost of the flight, there is insurance (in case it has to come back again), quarantine both ends. Still some people take horses to the USA to show and obviously show jumpers and eventers take horses.  Just ring round.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (11 June 2010)

Maybe this webbsite could help?

http://www.travelinghorse.com/Transport_Quote_Request.html

Good luck x


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2010)

It's so complicated - a couple of years ago my friend paid about £3800 to ship a horse to the US, and I was hoping it wouldn't have changed a lot. I think the flying part is relatively inexpensive to be honest - it is the insurance, groom fee, paperwork etc that costs the money.


----------



## ironhorse (11 June 2010)

Have a look at www.nedpointquarterhorses.com
They are experts in shipping horses to/from the states, and work with John Parker who takes them from the UK to Amsterdam.
Having been to their facility in Pauls Valley, Oklahoma where they do the quarantine etc for horses that come over here, as well as breed and train their own horses, I can confirm that the quality of their care is second to none.
They might not be the cheapest but they come highly recommended by friends who have imported horses from the USA.


----------



## winslow (11 June 2010)

I used peden bloodstock and it cost in the region of 5000 and it depends on the sex of the horse also a gelding will cost less as it doesn't need to be quarantined blah blah. You can do it cheaper if you use a company that will fly first to Amsterdam then out to the usa. If you use a big shipping company you shouldnt have to worry about health certificates etc and paper work as they will do it for you as you do have to do more blood work than a horse going to europe.


----------



## Jules19 (11 June 2010)

Ditto Winslow, about the £5k mark inc all paperwork, road transport, grooms fees.  Does rather depend what the $/£ market is up to to a certain degree but that is fairly accurate.


----------



## Enfys (11 June 2010)

winslow said:



			I used peden bloodstock and it cost in the region of 5000 and it depends on the sex of the horse also a gelding will cost less as it doesn't need to be quarantined blah blah. You can do it cheaper if you use a company that will fly first to Amsterdam then out to the usa. If you use a big shipping company you shouldnt have to worry about health certificates etc and paper work as they will do it for you as you do have to do more blood work than a horse going to europe.
		
Click to expand...

As above. I was quoted 5K, all in, for a gelding, by Pedens 4 years ago. It can't have changed that much.


----------



## foraday (11 June 2010)

Depends upon where in the USA and also sex of horse-mares and stallions are slightly more expensive due to the extra CEM tests etc.

Horse to NY-gelding travelling from UK Stansted around £4000

horse to LAX-gelding travelling from stansted around £9000

Obviously costs will differ if travelling from Schipol/Luxembourg,Charles De Gaul etc as will the road costs from UK will be different and again at the other end.

Pedens/IRT/BBA shipping will not mind quoting for this at all.  They do it every day.

Am sure your potential purchaser will appreciate this-fingers crossed for you


----------



## pastie2 (11 June 2010)

I had 2 stallions from Canada, total cost was £5000 each it included all tests and lairage. John Parker picked them up from holland, they arrived in excellent condition. That was 3 years ago.


----------

